# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Stress - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Stress: een fysiek probleem!*

Stress is tegenwoordig de ergste vijand van de moderne mens. 
Stress is nochtans oorspronkelijk een afweermechanisme van ons lichaam dat bestemd is om te strijden tegen de spanningen en om nieuwe situaties het hoofd te bieden. 
Waarom heeft stress dan soms zo een verlammend effect op u?


*Stress en nog eens stress!*

Een hectisch levensritme, professionele en familiale verplichtingen, de schrik om niet te slagen… In onze moderne wereld, ontbreekt het niet aan bronnen van stress. Maar waarop wijst dat woord dat we tegenwoordig constant op de lippen hebben? Stress is in werkelijkheid het geheel van fysieke en psychische reacties dat zich van u meester maakt wanneer u geconfronteerd wordt met een onbekende situatie en eraan twijfelt of u die situatie het hoofd kunt bieden. Oorspronkelijk is stress dus een… heilzaam en gezond afweermechanisme.

*
Opgelet: gevaar!*

Wanneer uw hersenen een teken van gevaar ontvangen, wordt het sympathische zenuwstelsel, dat zorgt voor een groot aantal onbewuste reacties (zoals de hartslag of de samentrekking van de gladde spieren), op een zeer intense manier geactiveerd. Hierbij komen hormonen vrij (adrenaline en noradrenaline), die verantwoordelijk zijn voor dat gevoel van gevaar. Uw hartslag en bloeddruk beginnen dan te stijgen, uw waakzaamheid verhoogt en uw lichaamstemperatuur stijgt eveneens… Uw pupillen vergroten en u ziet beter: u voelt de stress en bent klaar om de situatie het hoofd te bieden!


*Stress, een erfenis van onze voorvaderen*

Dit geheel van opeenvolgende reacties bij het waarnemen van gevaar wordt beschouwd als een erfenis van onze voorvaderen, voor wie gevaar op de eerste plaats een levensbedreigende kwestie was (dieren, vijanden…). Voor hen was de alarmfase, die wij stress noemen, een teken dat ze zich moesten klaarmaken om te strijden of om te vluchten. Maar de tijden zijn veranderd… Tegenwoordig worden we minder vaak bedreigd door wilde dieren dan door hopen dossiers die zich opstapelen, door een chagrijnige baas of door een rekening die in het rood staat… En toch heeft ons lichaam zijn manier van reageren niet gewijzigd!

*
Een kwestie van volhouden!*

Zodra de alarmfase voorbij is, produceert het lichaam nieuwe hormonen, de glucocorticoïden, die leiden tot een verhoging van het suikergehalte in het bloed. Deze fase zorgt voor een optimaal functioneren van de spieren dankzij de aanvoer van brandstof. Dit noemen we de weerstandsfase. In dit stadium, spreekt men nog steeds van goede stress, de stress die u helpt om u te overtreffen op sommige ogenblikken van het leven. Het is deze ingesteldheid die u bijvoorbeeld gaat helpen om het einde van de examenperiode of van een belangrijk project te halen…


*Kijk uit voor uitputting*

Als de stresssituatie echter aanhoudt, gaat u zich meer en meer vermoeid voelen en u gaat vanaf een bepaald ogenblik niet meer correct reageren. Gevoelens van woede, prikkelbaarheid en depressie kunnen dan verschijnen. U slaagt er niet meer in om verstandig na te denken en om nieuwe informatie op te nemen. Het immuunsysteem gaat minder goed presteren en maakt u meer ontvankelijk voor spanningen… In dit stadium zet stress, vooral als hij chronisch wordt, uw fysieke en psychische gezondheid op het spel. Als u wilt vermijden om duurzaam in dit stadium terecht te komen, moet u preventief handelen door te zorgen voor een evenwichtige voeding, door een fysieke activiteit te beoefenen en door voldoende te slapen. De levenswijze speelt op dit gebied een essentiële rol. Wendt u indien nodig tot gedrags- en cognitieve therapieën, waardoor u kunt leren omgaan met stress. Het is wel belangrijk te weten dat, ten opzichte van stress, de mensen niet allemaal gelijk zijn.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

